# Personally mentoring a BLD cuber to full BH/Freestyle



## MrMoney (May 26, 2011)

Hi guys,

some of you may know me from competitions, but for the most part I think I am pretty anonymous here with all the known BLD cubers. My results are not as good to wow people so as anyone to put much attention on them.

Alas, I know a good deal about BLD methods and MBLD. I have developed a rock-solid method for my MBLD and use full BH/Freestyle in normal BLD. 

I am not sure how long I can continue to BLD solve as my life is pretty hectic. Therefore I want to see if there is any interest in personally mentoring an OK BLD cuber into full freestyle so they can become even better then I am. The pupil is supposed to surpass the master, as it was proven when I surpassed my mentor.

I see there is alot of interest in BH lately and more and more people are attempting (with little luck...) to learn it.

Does anyone want to SKYPE with me to learn more? I am planning on taking 1-3 students and teaching them pretty intensive. Both edges, corners and parity.

Thanks for reading guys.
- MrM


----------



## Shack (May 26, 2011)

I want your skype!  I actually have some material for you


----------



## MrMoney (May 26, 2011)

sulejmanoslo

add me ^^ What material do you have?


----------



## thatkid (May 26, 2011)

I want to get faster at BLD
I average around 5 minutes and never had a MBLD success


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 26, 2011)

I'm around 5 mins too, so if you have some tips... (especially on memo)


----------



## thatkid (May 26, 2011)

what method do you use?


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 26, 2011)

for solving Old Pochman and M2
for memo: for edges I use singe letters (making short sentences) and for corners I use visual


----------



## ilikecubing (May 26, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Does anyone want to SKYPE with me to learn more? I am planning on taking 1-3 students and teaching them pretty intensive. Both edges, corners and parity.
> ...



I'm ready to learn more  Join me in


----------



## MrMoney (May 26, 2011)

There are several threads for BLD regarding "How do I get faster?" and "One answer questions". My topic is about teaching someone who already knows about BLD what is now regarded the most advanced method for corners and edges. This means extensive training to be able to optimally (speed or movecount) solve every 378 corner /440 edge - cases with fixed buffer.

If there is no interest then that is fine, this method is too advanced to teach someone who does not already average Sub2 minutes as the improvement-potential will not be exploited


----------



## ilikecubing (May 26, 2011)

I don't average sub 2 but I have 3-4 non lucky sub 2 singles with M2/OP,is that fine? I've always wanted to learn BH and I have spent hours on Byu's written tutorial but I always get stuck on A9s and don't get further because I want to understand and be able to understand A9s first before moving on,though I can do pure commutators.


----------



## Jakube (May 26, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> but for the most part I think I am pretty anonymous here with all the known BLD cubers.



I don´t think, that you are so an unknown person, particularly for people, who sometimes take a peek into the Bld-section. 

Anyway, I would like to have a mentor for Bld-cubing. In the moment I´m using M2/OP and averaging at 1:55. Here you can see my last 20 solves (There were a kind of slow, because I wanted a good accuracy. With more speed, I manage more sub 2 but also some DNFs). 

I´m already have a little knowledge about pure commutator and already use them in patches in some BigBlds. (For instance in my last 5x5x5 Bld (~24 min) I cycled ULB->FDL->FLU with F' U' B U F U' B' U)

I want to learn full BH to get a quicker execution in singles and Multis, so it will be very nice, if you can help me with my goal.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 26, 2011)

I would say yes but I fail as your student . As it has been shown.


----------



## Micael (May 26, 2011)

I think you are awesome at MBLD.

I know about nothing about BH, but I would like to learn it some days. I am not sure if I am ready right now though.


----------



## MrMoney (May 26, 2011)

Thanks guys! If you feel ready and motivated, write me a PM so we can sort things out. BH is not hard once you get used to the concept. Trust me on this. I am sure you will learn FAST with someone guiding you through it.

You are also awesome in MBLD!


----------

